
See How the World’s Most Polluted Air Compares with Your City’s - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/12/02/climate/air-pollution-compare-ar-ul.html
======
arbol
This barely works on a mobile as there are so many different scrolling areas.
You'd think mobile UX would be top priority these days.

